# Visualizar PCB en 3D?



## Morpheo1983 (Abr 8, 2008)

Hola a todos:

Este es tan solo el 2o tema que creo. He mirado los otros pero no me ha parecido ver ninguno asi. He visto por internet que hay programas con los que puedes *crear la PCB* que diseñas en *3 Dimensiones*. CadSoft Eagle puede hacerlo? Si es asi, alguien sabe como hacerlo? Si alguien sabe algun otro programa con el que se puede conseguir, le agradeceré comparta la información   

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Hugo Bonilla (Abr 27, 2008)

Saludos hay un programa para Eagle  que  se llama eagle 3D o tambien a traves del software proteus version 7 otro tabien pero basico wincircuit.


----------



## PICMIND (Abr 27, 2008)

Eagle directamente no puede crear las vistas 3D. Sin embargo hay un software llamado Eagle que te ayudará a crearlos. Yo lo utilizo desde hace algun tiempo y realmente me ha gustado mucho. En mi pagina puedes encontrar algunos ejemplos.

El enlace es:

http://www.picmind.es.tl/Circuitos-3D.htm

Suerte.

Dentro de poco colgaré un tutorial acerca de como crear estas imagenes


----------



## Morpheo1983 (Abr 27, 2008)

Muchas gracias a los dos por vuestras respuestas!


----------



## Morpheo1983 (Abr 27, 2008)

He estado intentando crear la imagen 3D de mi circuito pero no hay manera. Voy a seguir intentando a ver si lo soluciono. Si alguien puede darme instrucciones lo agradeceré!

Espero ese tutorial sobre con impaciencia!   

De nuevo mil gracias!


----------



## PICMIND (Abr 28, 2008)

Lo prometido es deuda, acabe de colgar el tutorial en mi web. Espero que te sea de utilidad, cualquier error o correccion, duda o inquietud por favor escribirla en el foro o a mi correo.

La pagina es:

http://www.picmind.es.tl/EAGLE-3D.htm

Que lo disfruten y aprovechen.

SUERTE


----------



## Morpheo1983 (Abr 29, 2008)

PICMIND Muchas gracias por tu rapida respuesta!

En el trabajo habia conseguido que me hiciera algunas simulaciones pero en casa no he podido. Puede que sea por tener Windows Vista? En cuanto pueda me miro tu tutorial, seguro que será de gran ayuda.

De nuevo gracias!


----------

